
Three Prominent Video Game Developers Accused of Sexual Assault in One Day - dfabulich
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/vb5dp4/three-prominent-video-game-developers-accused-of-sexual-assault-in-one-day
======
huomri
Sadly theres a high chance because of the presence of Zoe Quinn this will turn
into another polarized outrage war. The game industry seems to do nothing but
continue to spiral down as anger rises over lootboxes, poorly made games,and
appalling behavior from executives.

